# 2013 favorite pictures while fly fishing!



## Mason m

Let's see your favorite pictures from this year!






first red on my 6wt.


----------



## Mason m

biggest redfish so far!


----------



## Mason m

*First redfish on my flyrod!*


----------



## Pete A.

Here's mine of my 2 sons (Thomas & Sam) on a fishing trip we took with guides Greg Dini & Miles LaRose out of Hopedale during spring break. we caught a bunch and had a blast. Of course both caught more and bigger fish than dear ole dad..

Pete A.


----------



## Pete A.

Here's another of mi espoza with a nice little farm pond bass and of my White Oak Bayou "fattie".

We really had a fun 2013 fly fishing.

All of these fish (sons & these) were released to fight another day.

Pete A.


----------



## Mason m

Those are some great pictures Pete!


----------



## Joe T

that LA trip must have been tops pete.didnt get to fish much this year but i did manage some nice sheepshead up too 21in and my PB drum 27in ,only 1 oversized red this year and no trout over 20.looking forward to 2014.


----------



## BrandonFox

My first redfish on fly this November









Followed by my first tarpon after a chinese dinner the same day









Brandon


----------



## Joe T

BrandonFox said:


> My first redfish on fly this November
> 
> Followed by my first tarpon after a chinese dinner the same day
> 
> Brandon


did he hit a bamboo shoot. Sweet catch!


----------



## Backcast

*Hopedale March*

25 lb red from Hopedale with Miles LaRose March 2013

Joe


----------



## Top_Dog

First red on the fly.


----------



## netboy

My 4 year old granddaughter's first trout on a fly. Dry Run creek below Norfork dam in Arkansas.


----------



## BrandonFox

netboy said:


> My 4 year old granddaughter's first trout on a fly. Dry Run creek below Norfork dam in Arkansas.


Thats awesome! She has me beat.

Brandon


----------



## Mason m

Those are some great pictures! I fished Rockport this weekend and caught about 15 reds and one trout on Saturday and just one red today.


----------



## Sequoia

First flounder on fly

First 6wt red

Biggest red to date on fly


----------



## Mason m

Sequoia those are some nice fish! Is that in Texas? Looks like Louisiana!


----------



## Sequoia

East Matty area.


----------



## redkiller99

tying my first shrimp fly and buying my first reel...(Cabelas wlx)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete A.

Awesome, new reel and now your tying. Soon you'll posting pics of your fish too!!

Hint; look at the pics of the reds & flounder up this string a bit.

*Chartreuse*; "ain't no use if it ain't chartreuse" is a saying I've heard before. Of course don't forsake Yellow, white, blue, brown................ But Chartreuse is a great place to start.

Pete A.


----------



## redkiller99

best fly to date

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## FXSTB

nice thread Mason!


----------



## Xplorin08

Flyfishing with my Dad as the sun set on a great day of being on the water with him!!


----------



## zack3476

First and only jack, PB fish on a fly. Looking forward to 2014!


----------



## trevor21

PB redfish and my first drum on a fly


----------



## ^Skiff^

First trout on the fly









Best Buff of the year









PB white on the fly









Best red of the year-45" 









2 yr old daughters first fish


----------



## Mason m

Awesome photos everyone! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meadowlark

Not all 2013...but everyone is invited to browse the albums I have posted. Alaska, flats fishing, etc. ...not all fly fishing but most are.


----------



## deerhunter5

My biggest fish on a fly rod to date... 32 1/2 inch snook!


----------



## Boboe

Best trout of the season, 29".










Client's first fish on the fly:










Opening day with my best client and her 80-something year old dad. The old man couldn't stand for too long, but he could really fish!


----------



## nsea

Its been a good year for me.

Big brown in my homemakers of NC.
Low country red drum from Charleston.
Hawaiian bonefish while on a work trip trumps all though.


----------



## salty_waders




----------



## salty_waders




----------



## Fishing Fedora

They don't make them real big in Belize, but they are still fun...









First Tarpon and personal best on the fly so far...


----------

